# 3DDODGE SHOOTs a 300



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Very Nice!

CONGRATS Dan. :thumbs_up

Bruce


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

This was with a BHUL set up as well................:smile:


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Well done Dan!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

With a forty inch draw though he really shot it at 16 m.. :teeth:


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*300...*

Yep thems nice shooting there Tex.....:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats Dan. Was it with bowhunter equipment.

Grant


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Guys it was a sweet moment,I let down twice in the last end.The hump is off my back.Grant yes is was BHUL.Thanks Again Dan


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Danny the Manny! Good work!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Right on!!!*

Nice shooting Dan. Way to go.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

Rob


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*on a high*

yup was lucky enough to witness this feat , well done dan , a pleasure to shoot on the same line with you....:darkbeer: we just might have to get the flying turd out of storage yet lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ted ,That is the Big Rolling Turd.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go Dan. I told ya it was comin:clap:


----------

